# 921 Delivery date....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Per dealer chat.. 
Engineering dept stated it will be available in October (that's this year).
Charlie then stated it will certainly be available during the Christmas selling season.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey, that`s what I have been telling everyone all year, CHRISTMAS 

I also guessed the correct price of the 921 on the evening of that particular chat before it was announced :righton:

YEA ME


----------



## Adamantium (May 4, 2003)

Which was?


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

So what was the price?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Rking401 said:


> Per dealer chat..
> Engineering dept stated it will be available in October (that's this year).
> Charlie then stated it will certainly be available during the Christmas selling season.


 You know it's pretty bad when your boss makes fun of your department pubically and quite often. I guess that is why we have so much fun with Dish's software; the engineering department. But what can he expect when I'm sure he doesn't pay that much for them. We all know how Charlie can pinch that penny!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

$999


----------



## scot (Aug 18, 2003)

999.00 + 5-10/month.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Unless you have the everything pack and the DVR fee is waived.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Sometime after first of year by a good insider contact.

Doesnt matter I wouldnt pay that much and a fee...


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Here is how much I believe the dates... If it ships in October, and I get the 2 units I pre-ordered from DishDepot delivered by October 31, I will personally donate $500 to the DBSTalk donation paypal.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> Sometime after first of year by a good insider contact.


After the last week's Charlie Chat fiasco, is there anyone who would actually believe anything that is said to come from a Dish "insider"?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I think they did a intentional dishinformation on us

But I believe my contact. Just look at previous roll out dates for boxes and the fact Charlie doesnt have one yet.

Pure positive thinking. Actually the best thing that can happen is that it gets delayed till next summer. Then maybe Charlie would give them the resources they need to get stuff out on time. The 911 chip set is now obsolete, while the product has never been produced.

Obsolete that it does not support both digital and analog outs at the same time.

The cycle uis way too long...........


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bob and Sam,

I have received word that there will indeed be a LIMITED RELEASE of 921's in October. 

Also I am VERY hopefull that I will be able to play with a 921 later next month.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I stand by my pledge, if I get my 2 921s by the end of October (on my doorstep by the 31st), $500 is in the hands of DBSTalk. Scott, this would be a great chance for DBSTalk to convince Mark @ DishDepot to send me mine first!!!


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

I hate to break it to you guys, but it will be a 20 minute drive to Dish Depot when I pick up my 921!! :lol:

I will help Mark with packing everyone elses for shipment!


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

angiodan, that is fine as long as you pack up my 2 first! :icon_peac


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Like I said, next year, for regular subs to buy.

Now there might be some beta test units before that. Maybe serial 

#1 Charlie

#2 Scott?


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Bob and Sam,
> 
> I have received word that there will indeed be a LIMITED RELEASE of 921's in October.


Scott, is this information from the same person who told you to expect great things from last Monday's Charlie Chat?


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

sam, I'll make sure Mark and I address yours first!!


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I can't believe they are staying with the $999 price and DVR fee, thats insane..


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill D said:


> I can't believe they are staying with the $999 price and DVR fee, thats insane..


SAD THATS WHAT DISH HAS BECOME


----------



## AndyMon (Jun 12, 2003)

Yet people will still be lining up to buy it. Go figure......


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

I personally don't mind the $4.99 fee so long as they deliver on the programming information for local OTA DTV/HDTV networks, as they indicated in the technical answer thread.

I just hope we are not waiting until spring or summer for the software update with this functionality.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ken_F said:


> I
> 
> I just hope we are not waiting until spring or summer for the software update with this functionality.


Lets see the box has been delayed forever, Charlie doesnt have one yet, and your concerned some features arent going to be available till software upgrades are downloaded?

What makes you think that After all the 721 offers internet access? OOOPS, its discontinued and never got the internet access Although it doesnt matter to me.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

bob, you're just bitter. Go get cable.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Actually I was joking, kinda.

As I said internet access does NOT matter to me. But its sad half finished products are sold, and discontinued before all the promised features are added.


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

point taken Bob - I do know of a few people that bought the 721 specifically because of the reported internet capabilities.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Jerry G said:


> Scott, is this information from the same person who told you to expect great things from last Monday's Charlie Chat?


No that was the producer of the Chat.  Maybe she was talking about the retailer chat which was held a few days later, now THAT was a good chat.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This was posted by huzefa, a guest, on August 12...

_______________

*"Should I sell 6000 now and wait for 921?"*

"Was watching the tech chat and the 921 should be released late this fall. I'm assuming a pricetag of at least $600. Seeing as this is how much the 6000 is going for now, should I just sell it and save the money for the 921? The tech chat did not mention whether the 921 would have OTA receiving/recording capabilities."
_______________

...2002

Exactly a year later, and except for the price assumption, everyone here is still wondering the same thing. When, and what. 

thread


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

A quick question......

Before I upgrade to the SuperDish.......

If I get a 921, can I just swap out my 721 and everything will work? Not for the new HD Channels, just the ones still on 61.5 and the main birds?


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

The other option ya know, is to just BYPASS the 921 and wait until the next HD PVR or until it stabilizes and the price drops? It doesnt appear to me though that Dish ever(?) lowers the price on receivers as they become obsolete? Just newer models appear and the old ones become unavailable?

The 921 seems like a prototype piece to me of a product type that will become standard issue for homes over the next 5-10 years! Do you really want to have the FIRST one? Like the first VCR, the first Microwave, the first TV??


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Actually, I DO need to have the first one. I WANT HDTV, I NEED a PVR, and I want to get Philly OTA HDTV since Congress says that E* can't sell them to me because New York laid claim to my zip code 40 years ago. (Although Major League Baseball makes me blackout the Mets, Yankees, AND Phillies from their MLB.TV service.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You are correct.

_"The mass of men lead lives of quiet desperation."_ Henry David Thoreau _Walden (1854)_

As to one's "wants'" versus one's "needs":

_"That a man seeks to improve his circumstances is inherent in the species. Even the birds feather their nests. It is helpful, however, to understand the difference between one's needs and one's wants."
_ Spaced Invader, _Nevelia (2003)_


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks Nick, I stole your line to update my signature...........


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You're welcome, my friend, but it was not mine to steal.  I'm sure that the oft quoted Mr. Thoreau would again be pleased.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Did I hear correctly someplace that it will have a RETAILER price of like $799? If so, I can't possibly see it being sold for $999. Even if the price is $899, I still can't see it being priced at $999. I personally sell 301s to my existing customers at $0 PROFIT AFTER COMMISSIONS. Meaning I sell it to them for the cost of the receiver+shipping cost - receiver activation commission. I give them the activation commission, if they install it themselves. I think the price is more like $850, if the retailer cost is $799. I'm guessing you should be able to get the superdish+921+install for under $1100.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Don't look for anyone to start discounting this thing for at LEAST 3-6 months as the pent up demand will keep them moving well into 2004. 

When someone is sitting on ten of them and they are not moving THEN you may see a few sporadic sales (I'm thinking back to the 721 .... Mark at Dish Depot dropped the price to $495 for a weekend last year but it quickly bounced back up to the $500+ range)

Then again maybe only 5-10% of subscribers are ready for this kind of unit so I may be wrong.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

BobMurdoch: not every retailer is DishDepot 
Some retailers' target market are people whose only motive is penny pinching. Don't knock that strategy either. That's the economy we're in.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

OK, I believe you. Just post the ad slick, newspaper insert, or hyperlink and I'll be the first to agree with you. Nothing would make me happier than heading for Costco and finding one for $849 but I'm not holding my breath......

Anyone seen anyone selling it as a preorder for less than $999?


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

I wonder what is the actual cost to manufacturer? Sans Hard drive that is, with a 250 gig HDD we know that at least $150 of the cost is in the hard drive and that's a low ball estimated based on huge quantity.


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> OK, I believe you. Just post the ad slick, newspaper insert, or hyperlink and I'll be the first to agree with you. Nothing would make me happier than heading for Costco and finding one for $849 but I'm not holding my breath......
> 
> Anyone seen anyone selling it as a preorder for less than $999?


Ad Slick??!?!!

90% of 921s will be sold to EXISTING customers, thus the outrage of the $5/month DVR fee. Ad slicks are for advertising to NEW customers. Nobody is going to buy ad space in a newspaper to sell the 921 to EXISTING customers. I'm not saying Costo will either. Again you are listing huge retailers. It will be the smalltime retailer that will sell it for $849. Smalltime retailers will NEVER sell enough 921s, 721s, or 811s to existing customers for it be the main concetration of their business. Smalltime retailers target penny pinchers who will seek the BEST DEAL period EVEN IF IT COMES AT THE EXPENSE OF customer service. These people going to be buying 921s. They want to get a better deal than cable, that's it. DBSTalk posters ARE NOT THE NORAL DBS subscriber. They are the hardcore 1%. This is not a scientific accurate sampling. 95% of dbs subscribers will NEVER have a PVR/DVR/Tivo whatever. Here, it's probably like 30% or more.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

I think a larger percentage of dbs subscribers (5%) already have a PRV.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

jeffwtux said:


> Ad Slick??!?!!
> 
> 90% of 921s will be sold to EXISTING customers, thus the outrage of the $5/month DVR fee. Ad slicks are for advertising to NEW customers. Nobody is going to buy ad space in a newspaper to sell the 921 to EXISTING customers. I'm not saying Costo will either. Again you are listing huge retailers. It will be the smalltime retailer that will sell it for $849. Smalltime retailers will NEVER sell enough 921s, 721s, or 811s to existing customers for it be the main concetration of their business. Smalltime retailers target penny pinchers who will seek the BEST DEAL period EVEN IF IT COMES AT THE EXPENSE OF customer service. These people going to be buying 921s. They want to get a better deal than cable, that's it. DBSTalk posters ARE NOT THE NORAL DBS subscriber. They are the hardcore 1%. This is not a scientific accurate sampling. 95% of dbs subscribers will NEVER have a PVR/DVR/Tivo whatever. Here, it's probably like 30% or more.


Once again, I'm NOT trying to pick a fight here, just tell us who is selling them for less than MSRP. If you don't have an ad just give us a store name, a phone number, and the price. If someone is selling it for $100 off then I'm sure a lot of us would be interested.....


----------



## ads (Sep 18, 2002)

jeffwtux said:


> Did I hear correctly someplace that it will have a RETAILER price of like $799? If so, I can't possibly see it being sold for $999. Even if the price is $899, I still can't see it being priced at $999. I personally sell 301s to my existing customers at $0 PROFIT AFTER COMMISSIONS. Meaning I sell it to them for the cost of the receiver+shipping cost - receiver activation commission. I give them the activation commission, if they install it themselves. I think the price is more like $850, if the retailer cost is $799. I'm guessing you should be able to get the superdish+921+install for under $1100.


you sell 301's for 0$ profit. Charlie must love you.No wonder the 
economy sucks :nono2:


----------

